# Silver Efex Pro causes vertical line on images



## nullifidian (Dec 13, 2016)

New to the forum - hope I'm in the right place. 
Recently I have noticed that several (not all) images edited in Silver Efex Pro have a vertical line in them. 
Examples can be seen at Black & White set 2 - luberonlife
It's clearly visible in images 9, 14, 19, 35, 39 and 40, but is also present in others. 
These are jpegs with no blemish in Lightroom before editing in Silver Efex Pro. 
Has anyone any idea what might be causing this? Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Dec 13, 2016)

I see the problem. Unfortunately, the Nix plugins are no longer supported and have been orphaned by Google. Many apps needed to be updated to meet the changes with the introduction of MacOS.  LR was one of them.  You may need to look for alternatives.

As a test, can you use the Edit in function in LR to call PSCC?  From PSCC call the SEP plugin and see if the result is the same.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 13, 2016)

Do these lines show in Lightroom too? They don't just appear online, do they?


----------



## rob211 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just ran a RAW from Lr to Silver Efex and saw no such line. Perhaps if we had access to the original we could test it?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2016)

I've also tested a few raw files and see no indication of this problem.


----------



## nullifidian (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your helpful thoughts.
Cletus - sorry, I don't use Photoshop. The learning curve is too steep for me. I have just re-installed PS but I have no idea how to find/use the SEP plugin.
John - the line does not appear in Lightroom before SEP editing, but it shows up in Lightroom after the SEP edit. It's not only online.
Rob - The max file upload size here is 1MB. I'm not sure how to get the files to you for testing but I have uploaded to Onedrive here: 
Test images LR-SEP
I just repeated the SEP editing from an original and the same problem occurred.
Thanks again to all


----------



## rob211 (Dec 16, 2016)

I ran one of those through Silver Efex Pro 2 and saw no line. I imported that into Lr and saw no line.


----------



## nullifidian (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Rob.
Hmmm. I just re-imported into Lightroom two of the problem images, the pair I uploaded to OneDrive. I then edited in SEP and no line appeared.
Goodness knows what's causing this. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Samoreen (Dec 17, 2016)

nullifidian said:


> images edited in Silver Efex Pro have a vertical line in them.



Did you try to disable hardware acceleration in the Nik plugin ? Similar problems have been solved this way by other users.


----------

